# South Perth/Kewdale water quality



## Shep14 (5/2/14)

For those that are interested I have received the latest water quality measurements for South Peth/Kewdale from Water Corp. The report includes measurements more applicable to brewing than that found in the report on their website.

This is my first crack at making adjustments for water quality. I have attached an EZ water spreadsheet for my upcoming brew, any recommendations for adjustments would be welcome.

Cheers,
Ash 

View attachment EZ_water_calculator_Ash.xlsx


----------



## wobbly (5/2/14)

Shep 14

Who/where did you get this specific information

I have been after similar information specific to the Bibra Lake area but have only been able to get a general table from Water Corp for the Serpentine/Jandicott area and god knows how much and/or when it includes desal water. 

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (5/2/14)

wobbly said:


> Shep 14
> 
> Who/where did you get this specific information
> 
> ...


Hi Wobbly. I have sent you a PM


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (5/2/14)

Wobbly,

I live near you. Not sure if you fall into this catchment are or not, but attached are the last 2 reports I have from Watercorp

View attachment PM-#9462333-v1-DWQ_Data_Sheet_Thomsons_Lake_2013 (2).pdf

View attachment PM-#7671411-v1-DWQ_Data_Sheet_Thomsons_Lake_2012 (2).pdf


----------



## wobbly (5/2/14)

O-beer wan-Kenobi

Thanks for posting those results they are the same ones I have .

The OP seemed to have data that was of taken at 3 monthly intervals and at a specific street location which is what I was after - something a bit closer to home rather than the general Thomsons Lake annual data

Thanks anyway

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (5/2/14)

Sorry, I didnt look at the attachment in the OP.
When I spoke to the guy a Watercorp he said they only do yearly or 6 monthly tests for my area. I asked him about the readings and how they would vary through the year and he said they would.
I dont know why my area is not tested as frequently but I do wonder how accurate the report is for different times of the year.

In the OP it looks like the PH levels are down early in the year. I would guess this is because they have switched to desal or another supply or the water quality in the dam could have changed?

I would say my water will vary like that too and my report can only be used as a rough guide.

If you do get better info or know how to get it, let me know because I would like to have a more accurate and frequent report for my water


----------



## Shep14 (5/2/14)

Wobbly,

I emailed my enquiry to [email protected]


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (11/2/14)

Hey wobbly did you get a better report from Watercorp?


----------

